# skyline R31 mags



## hornyboy666_69 (Nov 8, 2005)

ok i got a nissan pintara with 4 stud wheels on it.... and they look shit... i wanna knoe if any one knows where to get a set of either old nissan skyline wheels... the R31 ones.. or anything else that would make it look better for cheap?????? sick of the stockies!!!!!!!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hornyboy666_69 said:


> ok i got a nissan pintara with 4 stud wheels on it.... and they look shit... i wanna knoe if any one knows where to get a set of either old nissan skyline wheels... the R31 ones.. or anything else that would make it look better for cheap?????? sick of the stockies!!!!!!!


its hard to take you seriously with a username like that :hal: try ebay?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the skyline wheels are 5 lug, its going to take more then just buying the wheels to get them on.

Also, its not hard to find aftermarket wheels if your sick of the stock ones.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> the skyline wheels are 5 lug, its going to take more then just buying the wheels to get them on.



You, Sir, are horribly wrong. (yay)

The R31 has a lug pattern of 114.3 x 4, not the 5 lug of the R32 and up. The Pintara also shares this hub setup.


Here's some brief info on the hubs, and a decent list of aftermarket rims you can put on your Pintara.

http://wiki.r31skylineclub.com/index.php?title=Mag_wheels_that_fit_R31s


:thumbup:


----------



## hornyboy666_69 (Nov 8, 2005)

*thanx*

yer thanx for that site bro... with some of the prices on there i might just get normal wheels. is the wheel prices in american tho?????


----------



## hornyboy666_69 (Nov 8, 2005)

*wheels*

ok to be honest my user name is my hotmail sign in. and i really want a set or 4 stud, skyline wheels. if anyone has a set lying round in the backyard. plz let me know. as i would like to buy them..... my msn is [email protected]


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

skylines came with 5-lugs. Sports cars have those extra lugs.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> skylines came with 5-lugs. Sports cars have those extra lugs.


Find me a spec site with those specs, and I'll change what I mentioned above.  

Trust me, i thought they were all 5 lug too, but before the R32 they were all 4 lug, 114.3mm by 4 lug pattern, all the way back to the Prince Skyline.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> Find me a spec site with those specs, and I'll change what I mentioned above.
> 
> Trust me, i thought they were all 5 lug too, but before the R32 they were all 4 lug, 114.3mm by 4 lug pattern, all the way back to the Prince Skyline.


Slayer is correct, the R31 are 4 lugs as shown here.


----------

